# Rod Down Range Club



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Joined last night, anyone else a member? 
:withstupid:


----------



## LHS905 (Feb 14, 2011)

That's funny! Good on ya for being willing to admit it.

LHS


----------

